# Well, THAT's Disappointing ;-;



## Shawna (Jan 13, 2020)

So, I was watching Mayor Mori's latest video.  He talked about some of the potentional problems with New Horizons, and the one that stood out to me was that -- *we need to be a Nintendo Switch Online subscriber, which will cost us payment after payment, in order to Wi-Fi via Internet*.  Sure, we can still use local, but that may not do much for some of us.

This means we will not be able to earn certain Nook Miles (which helps us in the long run), or meet Katie (if she returns in this installment).

Now, I may not be into just playing with someone for hours on end with someone I barely know, but I still love selling, trading, and buying items and villagers.  Even since I made Haven under a month ago, I have been doing a lot of this.

. . . 

Now, don't get me wrong.  I am still DYING for this game to come out, and I am NOT trying to ruin the game for you guys, but I feel this needs to be discussed.


----------



## Tianna (Jan 13, 2020)

Ya, I realized that too and it's kinda crappy. Fortunately, I have other games that do require online Switch services (Pokemon SWSH for example) so I guess it won't be that bad haha. Still sucks that we have to pay though. I wish it was still free like the 3DS and every other console except the Switch. :/


----------



## pinkfawn (Jan 13, 2020)

All the other major gaming platforms (Sony, Microsoft) require payment for online play and have for years. It's $20 for a year for Nintendo which is totally affordable. Skip going to the movies one month or something and you'll already have enough for it. It's really a reasonable price.


----------



## SheepMareep (Jan 13, 2020)

If you have other friends who have a switch get the family plan and split it. i did this with my friends and its MAYBE $5 a year for each of us? Compared to ps4 and xbox, nintendos online access is super super cheap.


----------



## KeatAlex (Jan 13, 2020)

pinkfawn said:


> All the other major gaming platforms (Sony, Microsoft) require payment for online play and have for years. It's $20 for a year for Nintendo which is totally affordable. Skip going to the movies one month or something and you'll already have enough for it. It's really a reasonable price.



Exactly, it's super cheap compared to other services, and saving up $20 for a year of online pay isn't that bad.

Times change, this was bound to happen, better to just go with it and not fight change.


----------



## Shawna (Jan 13, 2020)

pinkfawn said:


> All the other major gaming platforms (Sony, Microsoft) require payment for online play and have for years. It's $20 for a year for Nintendo which is totally affordable. Skip going to the movies one month or something and you'll already have enough for it. It's really a reasonable price.


It's still a bummer. ;-;


----------



## pinkfawn (Jan 13, 2020)

Shawna said:


> It's still a bummer. ;-;



Not... really? Nintendo can't stick with the same business model forever, and them asking for $20 a year for online services is really not that bad, not to mention you get a ton of classic games basically for free. Sony and Microsoft want like $50 a year or maybe even more for online play. Like I said, skip going out to dinner or to the movies or something literally once and you'll have enough to afford it.


----------



## Shawna (Jan 13, 2020)

pinkfawn said:


> Not... really? Nintendo can't stick with the same business model forever, and them asking for $20 a year for online services is really not that bad, not to mention you get a ton of classic games basically for free. Sony and Microsoft want like $50 a year or maybe even more for online play. Like I said, skip going out to dinner or to the movies or something literally once and you'll have enough to afford it.


I am still pretty young, and therefore not fiancially independent.  I mean, I can understand this for certain online aspects, but I feel like Wi-Fiing on an AC game should be free.  I know I cannot change what happened, but I am just giving my beliefs.


----------



## SheepMareep (Jan 13, 2020)

Shawna said:


> I am still pretty young, and therefore not fiancially independent.  I mean, I can understand this for certain online aspects, but I feel like Wi-Fiing on an AC game should be free.  I know I cannot change what happened, but I am just giving my beliefs.



idk how young you are or what restrictions you have but if you offer to help your neighbors or family members with chores for a day or something you could get the money for the switch online. just give the money to your guardian and ask them to deposit it into their bank and use it for the nintendo online. that way you can pay for it without your guardian having to. i also think you may be able to buy a card at gamestop to be able to use a code and get it but i could be very wrong.


----------



## Shawna (Jan 13, 2020)

Irishchai said:


> idk how young you are or what restrictions you have but if you offer to help your neighbors or family members with chores for a day or something you could get the money for the switch online. just give the money to your guardian and ask them to deposit it into their bank and use it for the nintendo online. that way you can pay for it without your guardian having to. i also think you may be able to buy a card at gamestop to be able to use a code and get it but i could be very wrong.



I am 21. ^^;

I may talk to my dad, and let him give his two cents on the matter.


----------



## moo-kun (Jan 13, 2020)

Switch online payment costs:

*UK*
✧︎One month: ?3.49
✧︎Three months: ?6.99
✧︎One year: ?17.99

*US*
✧︎One month: $3.99
✧︎Three months: $7.99
✧︎One year: $19.99

*AU*
✧︎One month: $5.95
✧︎Three months: $11.95
✧︎One year: $29.95

☆You can also get a seven day free trial.
Hopefully if we choose to use the 
free trial, we can unlock and fulfil achievements!☆

(๑?̀ㅁ?́๑)✧︎ Don't worry guys, we'll find a way!
I don't play online at all but I was hoping to try and explore that with NH 
plus I love using the Dream Suite as Luna is one of my favourite NPC's, 
she gives me ASMR and relaxes me so much! *:ஐ(˘͈ᵕ ˘͈●︎)ஐ:*

(＾ط ＾*)☝︎ I also wanted to mention that when you play on a local connection, only the 'Leader' can access their pockets.

If we play online and invite people to our island - especially so many, 
will picking up and putting down items flash up a message similar 
to if you have a visitor in your house like: 

☆_you can't place items on some else's island!_ 
or 
☆_you can't pick up items on someone else's island_ 
and also vice versa...? 

(՞ټ՞☝︎Maybe we can select options like disable visitors from placing and putting down 
items on your island etc... 
Because, if it auto saves and someone corrupts 
your island, that's it! ☜︎(◉︎ɷ◉︎ )


----------



## Shawna (Jan 13, 2020)

moo-kun said:


> Switch online payment costs:
> 
> *UK*
> ✧︎One month: ?3.49
> ...



Thanks, I appreciate the positivity. :,)


----------



## Verecund (Jan 13, 2020)

Yeah, I'm not a fan of having to pay, either. While I can afford it and it's an option for me if I really wanted to, I don't think I'd Wi-Fi enough with people to make the cost worth it to me; I'd rather spend that $20 on other things.


----------



## Shawna (Jan 13, 2020)

Verecund said:


> Yeah, I'm not a fan of having to pay, either. While I can afford it and it's an option for me if I really wanted to, I don't think I'd Wi-Fi enough with people to make the cost worth it to me; I'd rather spend that $20 on other things.



Exactly! .-.


----------



## Corndoggy (Jan 13, 2020)

Switch online is good if you can get yourself onto a family plan,  it's $55 in Australia and you can split it up to 8 ways. Me and my friends have done it and we are paying about $7 a year now which is good. Also online family plan is not limited to people in your own country, we have an American and Egyptian friend on our plan,  so if you have some good friends who also have a switch see if you could split a family plan with them


----------



## Mokuren (Jan 14, 2020)

That's nothing. Really 20 euro a year? That's like food for one day LOL  All other important consoles have paid online subscriptions like the playstation and xbox. Nintendo is a company after all who wants to make money and why not use a system their rivals also use successfully? Really I don't mind it at all.


----------



## MysteriousSpirit (Jan 14, 2020)

Don't care about NSO because its not available in my country


----------



## JKDOS (Jan 14, 2020)

Shawna said:


> I am 21. ^^;
> 
> I may talk to my dad, and let him give his two cents on the matter.



While you may not be financially independent at 21, you're still well old enough to have a minimum wage job at the very least. Basically, you work 3 hours a year for online subscription.

$20 is so low, all you have to do is earn about $0.06 a day for a year, or $1.67 per month. You don't really need to be financially stable to afford < $2 a month. :/


----------



## Corrie (Jan 14, 2020)

It sucks to pay for something that was once free. I'm not happy about it but at least it's not too expensive.


----------



## AnimalCrossingPerson (Jan 14, 2020)

Okay, so we need an Online subscription for online features. This was to be expected.

If you're 21 you should be able to afford the annual fee. You may be able to claim benefits from your country's government if you are actively seeking employment.

At least in the UK, buying the physical version of Tetris 99, redeeming the subscription code then selling the game without the code (be sure to clarify this in your listing title) can save quite a bit off the normal yearly fee.


----------



## Winona (Jan 14, 2020)

I understand that it might be a problem for young people. 20$ was like my monthly pocket money back when I was 12. Also, parents often times don't really seem to understand the need of certain online purchases. I imagine my parents would have been like: 'Why do you even need that online service? You shouldn't meet people online anyway, that's dangerous!'

But you aren't even that young anymore. At 21, most people live by themselves already and earn their own money. I moved out at 18, started working at the same time to afford university and my costs of living. And even I don't mind paying the online fee. Of course there are always circumstances that make it impossible for some people to even afford these 20$ - but then they wouldn't be able to buy a Switch + ACNH anyway. Nintendo is a profit-based company and they have to adjust their prices to market level. I think the price is perfectly reasonable for what we're getting (and, as previously mentioned, a lot cheaper than other companies), especially with all of these retro games.


----------



## Lavamaize (Jan 14, 2020)

In my opionion, it is kind of stupid. Nintendo online basically makes you pay $20 a year to connect to your OWN interent and play their games with other people. I think it is just another way for them to make money off of us, but I will still pay for it due to New Horizons.


----------



## Futre (Jan 14, 2020)

Lavamaize said:


> In my opionion, it is kind of stupid. Nintendo online basically makes you pay $20 a year to connect to your OWN interent and play their games with other people. I think it is just another way for them to make money off of us, but I will still pay for it due to New Horizons.



Well.. no...

You're paying to connect to THEIR service that they are providing. You simply having internet doesn't get you free Netflix either does it?

Of course Nintendo want to make money, they have servers and a network to maintain for online connectivity.


----------



## tajikey (Jan 14, 2020)

I know trust is a difficult thing this day and age, but if you, OP, want access to Nintendo Switch Online, I've got 5 spots open on my Family Plan, and would be more than happy to give you access for the cost of zero dollars. 

Feel free to send me your Nintendo information through PM, and I'll get it done for you.


----------



## MelliePie (Jan 14, 2020)

This was definitely expected, multiplayer online games from Nintendo will most likely be for paid membership, more than not. There are cheaper options than the year subscription also, look into those if you don't have the year funds


----------



## Daveyx0 (Jan 14, 2020)

I can see it being a bit of a hassle for some... but I can definitely recommend trying to go for the family plan option with some friends/family/acquaintances. I pay about $5 per year for it and that's definitely worth it, but you do need to stay in contact with the one who arranged it ofc.

You get some NES and SNES games as a bonus


----------



## Blue Triangles (Jan 14, 2020)

I have no issue with the subscription fee but I do have an issue with not being able to save my game on the provided cloud service. Pathetic really.


----------



## tajikey (Jan 14, 2020)

Blue Triangles said:


> I have no issue with the subscription fee but I do have an issue with not being able to save my game on the provided cloud service. Pathetic really.



I see this as being a problem as well. I was considering getting a Switch Lite to keep on my nightstand, but without cloud saves, it makes it next to impossible to play the same village on both systems.


----------



## KnoxUK (Jan 14, 2020)

Compared to Microsoft and Sony's asking price of ?60 per year (Which is a complete rip off) I consider Nintendo not as bad with ?17 a year.


----------



## Nicole. (Jan 14, 2020)

KeatAlex said:


> Exactly, it's super cheap compared to other services, and saving up $20 for a year of online pay isn't that bad.
> 
> Times change, this was bound to happen, better to just go with it and not fight change.



I agree, it's not bad price at all especially when you know you're gonna be playing it regularly and getting as much out of the online services as possible. I don't mind paying out for this as I know I'm gonna be playing it a lot and online too.


----------



## Romaki (Jan 14, 2020)

Yeah, that's how Nintendo decided to maximize their profits. You can claim that 20 bucks a year for online functions is cheap, but it's really not something anyone should be paying for. Especially not from such a successful company. It's not a necessity. 

And you know, the fact is that many families don't have the same life and liquidity as many people here do, there's a reason families have a problem with subscriptions when one big purchase is doable. But the problem is more so that a free service shouldn't just go premium for a successful company that makes bank off of apps alone. Just think about how much money Pok?mon Go makes.

On the upside, many games do come with individual online subscriptions - and many people buying the games are already subscribed and thus are selling or maybe even gifting them. I'd highly recommend looking for people in your area selling stuff like that, many sellers want to get the most money back but I think accumulating months like this can be easier for a lot of people if needed. Just get your hands on 3x 3 months until March and then see if you want to wish for more months this Christmas, for example.


----------



## Dacroze (Jan 14, 2020)

I'm in a family group with 7 other people and we all give our group owner (a mutual friend) 5? *a year*. That's like one time going to some fast food joint a year less. 

In Germany, a 1-year subscription costs 20? and a family plan 35?. This means you just need one friend to make the family plan the cheaper option. The more people you or your friends find, the cheaper it will become for everyone. You should also be careful with joining family groups of people from the internet, because they can set you to a child account, prevent you from purchasing on the e-shop and leaving the group again, which means you are stuck in the group with your account. I not saying they will, only they can, so make sure you trust them enough.

There also was a free 1-year subscription for Switch Online with Twitch Prime a while ago, maybe that will return again.


----------



## Winona (Jan 14, 2020)

Romaki said:


> Yeah, that's how Nintendo decided to maximize their profits. You can claim that 20 bucks a year for online functions is cheap, but it's really not something anyone should be paying for. Especially not from such a successful company. It's not a necessity.



As stated before, Nintendo is of course a profit-orientated company and there is nothing wrong with that. Of course they do this to maximize their profits. That's how companies work and expand. Nintendo wouldn't be what it is today if they didn't do everything to maximize their profits in the past. All the other gaming console producers switched to paid online services years ago. Nintendo is just adapting to the new standard and would be public welfare if they didn't.



Romaki said:


> Just think about how much money Pok?mon Go makes.



That really has nothing to do with Nintendo at all. Pok?mon Go was published by Niantic and Nintendo clarified several times that they did not make profit with it. But even if they did - Pok?mon Go is the best example of a free mobile game offering hundreds of hours of fun without urging you to commit to micro-transactions. You can very well enjoy the game to the fullest for years without paying a single penny.


----------



## KeatAlex (Jan 14, 2020)

I think most people don't understand that online functions are not built into the games, they have to access servers and software that aren't on the switch or the cartridge themself. They charge you to access these services so they can keep them running instead of integrating it into the game costs when not everyone will use them.

So yeah I get people don't like having to pay for it but it's a service, and to keep it running it requires employees and maintenance, that cost money. 
I'm at least grateful it's only $20 a year and not more.


----------



## SheepMareep (Jan 14, 2020)

Romaki said:


> Yeah, that's how Nintendo decided to maximize their profits. You can claim that 20 bucks a year for online functions is cheap, but it's really not something anyone should be paying for. Especially not from such a successful company. It's not a necessity.
> 
> And you know, the fact is that many families don't have the same life and liquidity as many people here do, there's a reason families have a problem with subscriptions when one big purchase is doable. But the problem is more so that a free service shouldn't just go premium for a successful company that makes bank off of apps alone. Just think about how much money Pok?mon Go makes.



I mean every recent game console outside of nintendo has people buy subscriptions for online service thats $60 a year. nintendo is offering this function for 1/3 of that price. and if you have friends or family you can split up the family plan thats $35 to $5 a year... that is as cheap as cheap can get. memberships on club penguin were $5 a month like.......... it is cheap.

Also I barely live paycheck to paycheck so I wouldn't assume everyone is of a well off financial background just because they don't think this is expensive. expensive is rent and medical bills not $20 I could save by not going out to lunch or dinner.


----------



## Speeny (Jan 14, 2020)

Yeah, I thought about that but now that it's confirmed it's a real shame.


----------



## Brookie (Jan 14, 2020)

Winona said:


> As stated before, Nintendo is of course a profit-orientated company and there is nothing wrong with that. Of course they do this to maximize their profits. That's how companies work and expand. Nintendo wouldn't be what it is today if they didn't do everything to maximize their profits in the past. All the other gaming console producers switched to paid online services years ago. Nintendo is just adapting to the new standard and would be public welfare if they didn't.





KeatAlex said:


> I think most people don't understand that online functions are not built into the games, they have to access servers and software that aren't on the switch or the cartridge themself. They charge you to access these services so they can keep them running instead of integrating it into the game costs when not everyone will use them.
> 
> So yeah I get people don't like having to pay for it but it's a service, and to keep it running it requires employees and maintenance, that cost money.
> I'm at least grateful it's only $20 a year and not more.



You two are so right. I'm not trying to sound naive and insensitive, but it's literally around $1.50 per month...that's less than daily Starbucks!  

A business exists to make profit. This is way better than Apple with their "removing headphone jacks" to pay for other accessories by them...it's ridiculous. This reminds me when I used to be a Virtual Assistant (Independent contractor) and charged my clients a set rate per hour. Overtime I started to get faster at what I was doing, learned more knowledge from courses, and able to provide extra services. So I increased my hourly rate by $2, and half of them FLIPPED. They failed to see what I brought to the table and how much that costed me to be able to do.


----------



## Soot Sprite (Jan 14, 2020)

I agree that it kinda sucks, especially for kids or people dependant on their parents, but it's honestly not that expensive, especially compared to other online subscriptions. OTher people are right, a family plan was under $40 for me and all that really means is I didn't get to be lazy and pick up dinner once or twice on the way home and I had to cook. You don't _have_ to have online services to play animal crossing, I think we can all just agree it's better with it.

Also, I have a few slots left over on my switch family plan, it's only around a month old so if anyone is looking to join someone else's PM me and I'll see what I can do


----------



## AlexCrossing22 (Jan 14, 2020)

It's $20 a year???? If you cant afford that then I dont think you should be buying a $60 game and or $200/$300 console.


----------



## Shawna (Jan 14, 2020)

Look guys? ^^;

I DO have a debbit card.  And I have over $20 on it ATM that will give me over a year of Wi-Fi, provided I don't spend on it on anything else.  The thing is, my dad does not think it's a good idea for me and my brother to use subscrictions with our debbit cards.  Even if he was okay with it, it's not something I feel comfortable with, regardless of how cheap something is. ^^;

I can understand that we all have different stances on the matter, but we can agree to disagree. ^^;

Some of you need to also take into mind that some people have different things going on.  Some of us have different features planned for us.  I may be 21, but my family has decided that college, a job or a career is not right for me right now (I am on the spectrum, which causes me to have learning issues and causes me to behind on life, if you will).  

I am NOT saying these people disagreeing are being rude, I just want you guys to take into mind that different people have different things going on.

Like I said earlier, I will talk to my dad about the matter, and let him offer his two cents.


----------



## Ably.Saucey (Jan 14, 2020)

I'm not too concerned, I probably spend $20 a WEEK on stupid little things, when I think about it. 
Yes, yes, it is a fair chunk of money for something that has the possibility of being free, yet Nintendo  programmers have to eat too!


----------



## Brookie (Jan 15, 2020)

Shawna said:


> Look guys? ^^;
> 
> I DO have a debbit card.  And I have over $20 on it ATM that will give me over a year of Wi-Fi, provided I don't spend on it on anything else.  The thing is, my dad does not think it's a good idea for me and my brother to use subscrictions with our debbit cards.  Even if he was okay with it, it's not something I feel comfortable with, regardless of how cheap something is. ^^;
> 
> ...



I see what you're saying - that's why I said I don't want to be naive or insensitive. I'm sorry if I misstepped anywhere. My rant was more towards people that DO have the money, are in a good position to spend the monthly fee, and have no problems getting a Grande Frappuccino or Mochiato or whatever almost daily.


----------



## Shawna (Jan 15, 2020)

Brookie said:


> I see what you're saying - that's why I said I don't want to be naive or insensitive. I'm sorry if I misstepped anywhere. My rant was more towards people that DO have the money, are in a good position to spend the monthly fee, and have no problems getting a Grande Frappuccino or Mochiato or whatever almost daily.



It's alright. 

I know when you think about it, $20/year is a VERY SMALL fraction of most familys' income.  And my family IS finacially sucessful, I am just not sure how my dad would feel about getting us on a subscription to play online.  That's why I was disappointed upon finding out.  ^^;


----------



## Dacroze (Jan 16, 2020)

If the only problem is because it is a subscription and the auto-renewal (which you can turn off) etc., why not buy it from Amazon or another source? In Germany at least you can buy it there via a download code (sold by Amazon first-hand). This way Nintendo can't really charge you annually if they don't have your payment info (unless maybe if you registered your debit card with the eshop/Nintendo). Both 12 month and a 12 month family subscription are available. Otherwise as mentioned before codes for subscriptions are often included with game purchases.


----------



## JKDOS (Jan 21, 2020)

Shawna said:


> The thing is, my dad does not think it's a good idea for me and my brother to use subscrictions with our debbit cards.



He is probably just worried about the recurring payment you can get stuck with on some subscriptions. Nintendo isn't a shady company, and cancelling the subscription is super easy and doesn't require you to call Nintendo to do so. But if you really want to play it safe, just buy a 12 month sub card from Walmart, and there will be no recurring payments.


----------



## Bluebellie (Jan 21, 2020)

I can afford the fee but , what a hassle. I really don’t like to pay for something that was free before. Especially since the game is so expensive already, and I would have to get the actual console (Only buying the console for this specific game). I’ll buy it, but I’m a bit sour about it.


----------



## RisingSun (Jan 21, 2020)

Irishchai said:


> idk how young you are or what restrictions you have but if you offer to help your neighbors or family members with chores for a day or something you could get the money for the switch online. just give the money to your guardian and ask them to deposit it into their bank and use it for the nintendo online. that way you can pay for it without your guardian having to. i also think you may be able to buy a card at gamestop to be able to use a code and get it but i could be very wrong.




Or, go to Walmart and buy the Nintendo online card for cash, put it into your system, and your good for the year.


----------



## John Wick (Jan 24, 2020)

I don't want to give nintendo any more money, but if that's the only way to trade I guess I'll have to.

I don't play online.


----------



## AlyssaAC (Jan 24, 2020)

Yeah, it's a real shame having to pay for online play now, but my best suggestion is to try to get on a family plan. It's much cheaper and if you have other family members who play a Nintendo Switch too, then that would be the best option. From my own personal experience though, what Nintendo wants you to pay for it, it's much cheaper than that of Xbox or other game consoles. I remember paying for Xbox and it was horrible, so I don't play on that game system anymore. >.<


----------



## moo-kun (Jan 24, 2020)

Sucks that you can't have a local connection though... I don't want to play on the same Switch withother people (⌯︎˃̶₎₃₍˂̶ )
I wonded if they'll add a local connection ability? If they can even... ╭︎(?ㅂ?`)╮︎


----------



## AlyssaAC (Jan 24, 2020)

moo-kun said:


> Sucks that you can't have a local connection though... I don't want to play on the same Switch withother people (⌯︎˃̶₎₃₍˂̶ )
> I wonded if they'll add a local connection ability? If they can even... ╭︎(?ㅂ?`)╮︎



I'm sure they will have a local connection. They have always had one in past games, so I don't see why they wouldn't in this game. So don't worry.


----------



## John Wick (Jan 25, 2020)

Crikey.

I went to the nintendo AU site and it's $30 a year.


----------



## Sweetley (Jan 25, 2020)

Eh, I can live with it. Was only a matter of time till Nintendo who do something like this too. After all, it's not that expansive as Microsoft or Sony with their online memberships. Besides, you get those free NES/SNES games as a bonus, which is quite nice.


----------



## Celinalia (Feb 2, 2020)

I think I'm going to invest into an online-membership but yeah I agree it's kinda disappointing. I love to trade, use the dream suite, invest in the stalk market... It just wouldn't be the same without


----------



## Yuni (Feb 2, 2020)

If you don't think you'll be using online much, download that nintendo app or remember to log into your nintendo account once a month to do some tasks for the free coins. You'll be able to buy one week free a month!


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Feb 2, 2020)

Personally I don't think that paying for NSO is that bad--here in the US it costs $20/yr, I bough my subscription back in July 2019 and I can't believe it's only halfway up. For me it's a small price to pay for online accessibility and the ability to play NES and SNES games on the Switch (though it would be nice if they went back to free online service, I doubt that will ever happen).


----------



## Stevey Queen (Feb 2, 2020)

It?s $20 a year. Yeah I guess it sucks having to pay for something that was free before but it?s actually really affordable. Just use birthday or holiday money or go mow a lawn or two. 

The only people who can?t afford $20 a year probably don?t have a switch either and/or aren?t getting this game anyways.


----------



## faiiryvent (Feb 3, 2020)

i think that?s one of the main things that upset me about new horizons; i just find it kinda silly that we not only have to buy the game and the console but now we have to pay for internet usage as well


----------



## pocky (Feb 3, 2020)

If you have a friends you can save money by splitting the cost of a family plan.


----------



## Blue Triangles (Feb 3, 2020)

faiiryvent said:


> i just find it kinda silly that we not only have to buy the game and the console(



You think they should just give them away for free?


----------



## faiiryvent (Feb 3, 2020)

Blue Triangles said:


> You think they should just give them away for free?



lol no, i?m just saying it just kinda sucks that you have to pay for online features now - and for those who are only buying the switch for animal crossing, it?s a lot of money to dish out for just one game aha


----------



## John Wick (Feb 3, 2020)

faiiryvent said:


> lol no, i’m just saying it just kinda sucks that you have to pay for online features now - and for those who are only buying the switch for animal crossing, it’s a lot of money to dish out for just one game aha



I can attest to that.


----------



## Blue Triangles (Feb 3, 2020)

faiiryvent said:


> lol no, i’m just saying it just kinda sucks that you have to pay for online features now - and for those who are only buying the switch for animal crossing, it’s a lot of money to dish out for just one game aha



Hehe I know what you meant. I was just being facetious


----------



## Peeps (Feb 4, 2020)

Deleted by me.


----------

